# I use a roller but I get a patchy rough finish



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

It's more than likely your technique. A 1/2 inch roller nap is best. You can load it with lots of paint with each dip into the tray. Load that puppy up with paint. Your nap should ALMOST have paint dripping off it when you go to the wall. Let the roller do the work, don't press or push as this will leave marks in your fresh paint. Your paint choice may also be a problem. I have never heard of Dulux. Give Sherwin-Williams SuperPaint a try, you won't regret it. P.S. Wrap your roller sleeve in plastic if you plan on using the same color the next day. That way you aren't washing and drying (& wearing out) the roller sleeve.


----------



## maxhammer (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi,

Dulux is a top of the range paint in UK, good quality.
Re my technique I think that may be the answer, as i do tend to press very hard.
I will try it with a more lighter gentler strokes, and see if that solves my issue.

I did buy the Maxim 9" roller medium pile from advise, and it did cost me quite a lot withan extention pole.

A 1/2 inch roller nap is that thicker than the one that I am using, and why is that better.
I will need the sleeve to be able to fit the holder that I have, as I cannnot afford to buy another one.
Thanks for your help in this matter.

maxhammer


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

You need to convert"medium pile" to American English

Over here the nap is 1/4 3/8 1/2 3/4 etc. inch. Sounds like maybe you have a 3/8, when a 1/2 would be better.


----------



## maxhammer (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Chris,

Just to let you know that this for an interior semi skimed wall, that has several coats on.

But as said I have failed to get a smooth finish, withgout leaving the rough patchy marks.
Please copy and paste this link to see what I have: http://www.decoratingwarehouse.co.uk/buy/rollers-and-trays/9-paint-rollers--frames/maxim-9--professional-roller-kit/589

* Trade kit Contains *2 x 9" Tiger stripe medium pile roller sleeves, 1 x 9" wooden handle cage frame (1 3/4" Diameter) with a screw type end. It also comes with a large 10.5", black plastic tray.This is a promotional kit and represents a saving on buying these items separately.

Can what the you tell me what the conversion to the 1/2 " nap is on that web site is, and tell me which one you would recommend I use instead.

I will then order that straight away, and hopefuly get that ready for this weekend.

Thank you so much for your help.

regards

maxhammer


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Max, sorry to hear you're having difficulty. 
As to the thickness of the roller nap, *(1/2) inch = 12.7 millimeters*
You can measure the nap with your metric tape measure. From the picture it looks like it should be fine for a matte finish (but who knows how a matte finish translates).
It sounds like you may be rolling back into areas that have begun to tack up, or over rolling it. You can find some videos on rolling paint online, and I have some articles on paint rolling techniques under the And, more DIY Painting Articles link in my signature line, they may be helpful. Good luck chap, lol.
Joe


----------



## maxhammer (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Joe,
Thanks for that although we in the UK also measure in inches as well as metric.

We seem to have a different term the US, we term it as medium pie etc.

I was tyrying to understand whether Medium pile is equivilant to 1/2" Nap in the US.
So if you think that medium pile would be enough to get a smooth finish, and so therefor It's more than likely to be my technique.
I will take a look at the link that you sent, and go from there.

Finally what do I do with the sleeve to keep it as new, do I wash it out and hang by a radiator to dry?or is the plastic bag best?

I will try to do this wall on Sat and Sun, so which method?
If it is week end or longer in-between, which method is best?

Thanks for your help in the matter.

Regards

maxhammer.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

maxhammer said:


> Hi Joe,
> Thanks for that although we in the UK also measure in inches as well as metric.
> 
> We seem to have a different term the US, we term it as medium pie etc.
> ...


You need to get one of these( roller cover spinner) if you are planing on painting very much. The plastic bags works for over night storage, maybe a day or two


----------



## maxhammer (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi,

Can you tell me if I should sand down the rough patches, before I attempt to make good the next and hopefuly last coat.

What is the roller cover spinner for?

Many thanks for all of your help.

Regards


maxhammer


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

maxhammer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you tell me if I should sand down the rough patches, before I attempt to make good the next and hopefuly last coat.
> 
> ...


aaah, spinning out the cover to get it dry


----------



## maxhammer (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi, 

Thanks for all of your help, that leaves me with lots to think about.

I will get down to it, at the week end.

Any more problems, and I know where to come.

Regards

maxhammer


----------

